# Suche Temperatursensor + Durchflusssensor??



## kreids (11. März 2010)

hey,ich möchte gerne meine wassertemperatur auslesen können und auch die durchflussgeschwindigkeit meiner wakü.

welche haben sich bis jetzt gut bewährt?
welche könnt ihr mir also empfehlen?
wenn ihr fragen zu meiner wakü habt stellt sie mir einfach,ansonsten schau HIER!!

mfg


----------



## Taitan (11. März 2010)

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/bf5112a4e0299ef673b221ed9ba74ca0

Das sind sehr gebräuchliche Sensoren. Das Temperaturteil kannste eigentlich an jedes bessere Mainboard anschließen und im BIOS oder Everest auslesen. Für die Durchflussermittlung brauchst du was aquaeroartiges (entweder Aquaero, Heatmaster oder die bigNC Platine), was mit den Sensordaten des Durchflussmessers umgehen kann. Das kann aber auch sehr sehr vieles mehr. Ist halt ne super Lüftersteuerung/ WaKü-Überwachung.

An die Pumpe Aquastream XT ultra könntest Du beides anschliessen, aber Du hast ja bereits eine Pumpe...von daher müsste ein Aquaero her...ab rund ~70€ gibts die günstigste Version.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. März 2010)

> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/bf5112a4e0299ef673b221ed9ba74ca0


Das würde ich so bestellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2010)

Taitan schrieb:


> Das sind sehr gebräuchliche Sensoren. Das Temperaturteil kannste eigentlich an jedes bessere Mainboard anschließen und im BIOS oder Everest auslesen.



Seit wann haben "bessere" Mainboards onboard-Anschlüsse für Temperaturfühler


----------



## kreids (11. März 2010)

soweit ganz gut,hatte eher an sowas gedacht.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Frontblende für 2 Displays - Schwarz Phobya Frontblende für 2 Displays - Schwarz 70149

und das 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor G1/4 mit C/F Display Thermosensor G1/4 mit C/F Display 71175

so in dieser kombo würde mir das sehr gut gefallen,dann halt noch so was für den duchfluss zu messen.
es soll ja nicht nur gut sein sondern auch gut ausschaun.


mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. März 2010)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 mit Display (blau) Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 mit Display (blau) 71171 das kannst du überall verbauen.


----------



## kreids (11. März 2010)

so das habe ich bis jetzt.
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/07e85850f4e5fa11a9c131771fdd45fc 

fehlt noch was für den durchfluss auch auf einem display anzu zeigen,
und es fehlen noch zwei anschlüsse für den durchflussmesser,sie sollen zum schrauben sein(schlauch fest schrauben).

gibt es sowas?

mfg

edit: so jetzt mit schraubtüllen,sind diese den ok?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1b61cb1d16ebc123967240f2a6986619

fehlt noch ein display für die durchfluss geschwindigkeit.

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. März 2010)

> fehlt noch ein display für die durchfluss geschwindigkeit.


Dafür brauchst du wie gesagt ein Gerät, was die Daten des DFM auswerten und anzeigen kann.

Für den AC DFM brauchst du noch das passende Kabel. 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8cbaa1b910b3d9dbe0e180456ec49285

PS: 12% Rabatt bei Aquatuning Teil 1 & Teil 2


----------



## kreids (11. März 2010)

werde dann erst so bestellen.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/94295d2431ed87139203db32b1b654e3 

werd mir dann nächsten monat das mit dem durchfluss kaufen,denn ich möchte es im display ablesen können.

vielen dank an die helfenden.

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2010)

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass es auch im nächsten Monat keinen einzigen Durchflussmesser mit speratem Display gibt und du diese 37€-Hardwaresammlung in die Tonne treten kannst, wenns dann doch auf einen Aquaero hinausläuft.


----------



## Taitan (12. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Seit wann haben "bessere" Mainboards onboard-Anschlüsse für Temperaturfühler


 
Okay okay...viele Mainboards haben diese Onboardanschlüsse für Temp. Fühler. Es gibt aber auch welche ohne (insbesondere OEM Mainboards).

---

Mir wäre auch keine Lösung von einem Display mit Durchflussmesser bekannt. 

Mein Tipp: Spare Dir das Geld für diese Verlegenheitslösung und schau Dir das Aquaero USB 4.0 mal näher an. In der Version mit Powerbooster kannst Du sogar Deine Laing steuern (sofern Du das überhaupt möchtest). 
Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Review: Das Aquaero VFD – mehr als eine Lüftersteuerung

Da wird das Aquaero sehr detailiert vorgestellt. 

Falls der Link nicht gewünscht ist, bitte entfernen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2010)

Hast du mal ein Beispiel?
Ich kauf nicht gerade oft ein Mainboard, aber wenn dann vergleich ich sehr viele. Und das bislang einzige mal, das mir sowas begegnet ist, war im Handbuch eines Slot1 Mainboards. (In der Realität war der Sensor dann aber schon an entsprechender Stelle festgelötet)


----------



## Taitan (12. März 2010)

http://www.medionsupport.com/files/md8830/7366v202.pdf

Müsste ein MSI - OEM Mainboard sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Jedenfalls keine Temperaturpins aufm Mainboard - geschweige denn im Bios auslesbar.


----------



## kreids (15. März 2010)

kann geschlossen werden!!


----------



## max70 (17. März 2010)

Taitan schrieb:


> http://www.medionsupport.com/files/md8830/7366v202.pdf
> 
> Müsste ein MSI - OEM Mainboard sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> Jedenfalls keine Temperaturpins aufm Mainboard - geschweige denn im Bios auslesbar.



Du solltest ein Beispiel für ein Board *mit* Anschluss für Tempsensoren geben.


----------



## Taitan (17. März 2010)

nö, sollte Beispiel für Board OHNE Anschluss angeben. Das Teil von MSI hat nachweislich keine. 

Falls Du eins suchst "mit" Anschlussmöglichkeit: Rampage 2 gene

Edit: Eben hab ich in meinen Rechner geguckt und sogar 2 Anschlüsse für 2Pintempsensoren gefunden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2010)

Wenn ich mich darüber wundere, dass es Mainboards Onboard-Anschlüsse haben sollen und sage, dass mir sowas noch nie begegnet ist, dann suche ich garantiert keine weiteren Beispiele für die in einer Klammer erwähnten Mainboards, die sowas nicht haben


----------



## Highfish (25. März 2010)

für was braucht man einen Durchflussensor?  Hab gelesen ab 60l/h odr min ist es eh egal , so wie ich es verstanden habe.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. März 2010)

> für was braucht man einen Durchflussensor?


Zum messen des Durchflusses und zur Leistungsbestimmung mit dem aquaero der Wakü....


----------



## Highfish (25. März 2010)

Leistungsbestimmung ?  ich dachte 60Liter reichen eh , und die meisten Pumpen liefern mehr Leistung .


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. März 2010)

Nicht für die Pumpen, sondern wieviel Leistung in Watt über den Radi abgeführt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2010)

Gehobene Lüftersteuerugnen wie z.B. Aquaero bieten die Möglichkeit, mit zwei Temperatursensoren und einem Durchflussmesser auszurechenen, wieviel Wärme dem Kreislauf dazwischen zugeführt/entnommen wurde. Im Idealfall kann man so ermitteln, wieviel Leistung das System als Wärme an die Wakü abgibt.
In der Praxis sollte man seine (Temperatur)Sensoren schon sehr sorgfältig kallibrieren, wenn man damit irgendwas anfangen möchte.

Der praktische Nutzen von Durchflussmessern ist somit sehr begrenzt. Sie erleichtern das auffinden von Verstopfungen oder anderen Ursachen eines erniedrigten Durchflusses. Ohne DFM merkt man höchstens, dass man 2-3°C höhere Temperaturen hat, als man eigentlich haben sollte, kann aber keine Ursache finden.
Ansonsten sind sie ohne praktischen Nutzen und nur für Fachsimpeleien in Waküforen von Nöten.


----------



## Highfish (25. März 2010)

Thx Ruyven_macaran 


Also sinnlos und rausgeschmissenes Geld....... brauch man praktisch nicht


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. März 2010)

Du für dich vielleicht nicht. Ne Wakü fällt unter den gleichen Punkt.


----------

